# J&M Sausage in SPring lost my future business



## kerlunker (Jun 28, 2006)

Had an ok weekend at the lease and managed to take a nice doe. I field dressed her and planned on dropping by the meat processor this morning. I have been taking my deer to a place called J&M Sausage in Spring. I have only been living in NW Houston for a 18 mos now so I am still unfamiliar with area processors. I took a deer there last year and even though the owner was short with me and did not elaborate much on my questions it thought "what the heck, atleast his location is conveneint". I got my meat back last year and from one earlier this year and it was avg at best.

So I get back into town today with my field dressed dear. I placed a call and they said to bring her by. Since my wife watched our 1 yr old all day yesterday I thought I'd take her off her hands for a while and let her come with Dad as he drops his deer off. I knew something was up with my morning when I sat a a RR crossing with the lights down for 10 minutes with no train in site. I eventually pull in as I get out of my truck I hear a loud hissing sound. It seems my right rear tire had a nail poking out of it. As I looked cloer to the ground below my feet I notice trash and shards of metal everywhere. As my tire keeps making sounds that a rattle snake would envy a young kid comes over and looks in my truck and tells me he can't help me because my deer isn't skinned. I have to be honest, I rarely field dress my deer. 90% of the time I 1/4 it out and take it in. SInce I was only at the lease for a day and I felt that temps were right I just gutted her and stuck a bag of ice in her cavity, I know its lazy but hey, I felt like relaxing, besides, what processor would turn down business b/c I did not skin my deer? As the kid is walking away after looking at my deer for 1/2 a second, he sees my tire and says "uh, sorry dude"

Instead of taking this young kids word for it I asked for someone to help me with this deer while my tire flattens out. The owner comes out and tells me that he is too busy to take a field dressed deer. He hears my 13 mos old crying with snott running down her nose and sees that I have a flat. Instead of offering help or an apology, or an exception he just turns his back and walks inside.

At this point I am fuming, who doesn't take a field dressed deer, and why did they not mention anything when I called them 30 minutes prior, plus my tire is flat from their parking lot. I end up moving my truck with the flat because I am in his customer's parking area and call the wife to pick up the kid while I change the flat. Keep in mind that this morning's temps were in the 40's with a 20 mph wind. My wife finally gets there 45 minutes later and I proceed to change my tire. ABout 1/2 a dozen customers pull up during the time it took me to change my tire and all offer help. I politely decline but atleast it felt good that some people of are ilk still have class and decency. I couldn't help but bite my lower lip when one after the other of his 6 employees walk out and offer no help. 

I should have known better. If you get this guy's vc mail the message tells the caller that he will not call you back. I also understand if this guy doesn't have much to say, but that doesn't give you an excuse to be rude when someone is asking you a question when they are bringing their business to you. This was my 4th deer to bring to him and my last. I really hate bagging on someone but I was ticked. At the time I wanted to call him and tell him how much $ he lost because I wouldn't be using him or recomending him in the future, but in the grand scheme of things me and my 2 or 3 deer a year are irrelevant. I just wanted to post this and say that a little kindness goes a good ways, and being an a-hole to customers goes so much further - in the other direction.

I ended up going to Midway in Katy, which is about 45 min.s out of my way, but well worth it. It seems as if everybody there had field dressed deer. I have never used them but I hear good things. I think they had more customers in 15 min.s that J&M had all day. Sorry to vent, but I just wanted to warn everybody abut this Tomball Spring area deer processor.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

I've never taken a deer to a processor that has been skinned. I assumed they would want them unskinned because the pelt would be worth something, maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## kerlunker (Jun 28, 2006)

I doubt that, it's just that it takes a little more time and effort to skin the deer. I would have gladly and expected to pay extra to do so, like I did at Midway.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I've never heard of having to skin a deer before bringing it in to be processed, that's weird. You should have left your truck in the customer's spot, maybe they'd learn and clean their trash up.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

this is the first year i have skinned my deer only cuz im cheap-- but im 99.9% shure most all processers charge an extra 10 bucks to skin it--im sorry u had such a hard time with ur deer -- just remember-- what comes around goes around--u dont have to do a thing or say a thing he will get his--in due time--dont worry its true--if i seen work once-- i seen it work athousand times-- he'll get his


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Hildebrandts near Tomball, near the intersection of Boudreaux and 2920. Wouldn't take long to get there from spring, and they'll skin a deer for you.

just be careful if you order the "hot" sausage


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> Hildebrandts near Tomball, near the intersection of Boudreaux and 2920. Wouldn't take long to get there from spring, and they'll skin a deer for you.
> 
> just be careful if you order the "hot" sausage


I second Hildebrandts awsome sausage.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

He drove right past Hildebrants to go to a place known for not giving you back your deer!

John


----------



## highspeed (Aug 8, 2005)

Why don't you make the sausage yourself?


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

Is this the place next to Hooks Airport? AKA Capt Mike?


----------



## Van (May 21, 2004)

Topwater blowup said:


> Is this the place next to Hooks Airport? AKA Capt Mike?


Hildebrants is, don't know about capt. Mike.

kerlunker,
Where is J&M? I'm not sure I know where you're talking about.

As far as his being gruff or rude, it takes all types. I don't know what to tell you. It sucks getting a flat with a kiddo in the car. I had one Sat. a.m. myself, fortunately my kids weren't with me. As far as him offering to help, I honestly don't see where he should have. He has a business to run, not spend time helping you with a flat. It is odd, however, that they wouldn't take a field dressed deer. Like others said, usually a processor will do it for $10 or so. Not sure where you're located but Midway has always had a good rep as does Hildebrants.


----------



## kerlunker (Jun 28, 2006)

They actually recomended Hildebrants. It was like him saying, "since we refused your business and your money, maybe they will take you".

Like I said, I normally 1/4 my deer, but on this occasion I was short on time and just didn't feel like doing it. I never would imagine a processor would turn me away because I field dressed it. It was funny, while they were giving me directions to Hildebrants he had to speak over my baby crying in the back seat and the loud hissing from my tire that was going flat due to the garbage in his parking lot. As if I could just drive over there in that situation.


----------



## kerlunker (Jun 28, 2006)

Van said:


> Hildebrants is, don't know about capt. Mike.
> 
> kerlunker,
> Where is J&M? I'm not sure I know where you're talking about.
> ...


Van:

I didn't expect them to help with my flat, but they didn't have to be rude about it. In the past season and a half I have taken three deer to them. One thing I like about hunting is the rapport you get with people in this business. I know they know me, and they just shrugged and basically said to get out of there while my tire was going flat from the own mess!! Help me fix a flat?, no thank you, I didn't expect that, but to leave a mess where people park and then just watch it happen with not so much a serious apology, please? I am just mad because I called them and they said to bring the deer by, then to turn me down as my tire is flattening out from there mess, while my 1 yr old is with me crying because its cold outside and Daddy can't take her home because he has to change a tire. Where was I going to put my kid while I changed the flat, all of the tools are behind her car seat?


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Everyone Gets Busy But That Is No Way To Do Business, At Least In Texas.


----------



## Porterhouse (Mar 10, 2005)

I'll second Hildebrandt, good folks over there.....and their jalepeno/cheese summer sausage is the bomb!


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

where is hildebrant located?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Tuwa Lane in Tomball, Off of Dowdell & 2920

does someone have their phone number so Robowader will leave me alone?


----------



## tomball terror (May 24, 2005)

hildebrant's number is 281-351-7394


----------



## Van (May 21, 2004)

Topwater blowup said:


> where is hildebrant located?





speckle-catcher said:


> Tuwa Lane in Tomball, Off of Dowdell & 2920
> 
> does someone have their phone number so Robowader will leave me alone?


My mistake, I thought they were located south of Hooks.


----------



## Mr Mudbug (Apr 12, 2006)

Ya know after dealing with Silverseal in Tomball, and the meat market @ the Citgo my work buddy havin problems with Hildebrandt, and hearing this story makes me thimk these sausage guys are doing to good, if they all wanna run away business. Makes me think I should open a sausage company in the Spring Tomball area. How hard could it be? Hmmmm......


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

You boys are getting spoiled up there in Houston. I don't know of a processor down here, Prasek's included that will take an unskinned deer or hog. In fact, it's going to cost you around $40.00 if they have to quarter it for you.

TH


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Hildebrants wants 40$ just to debone a quartered deer?????*

Does that sound right?


----------



## snappy3923 (Jul 26, 2006)

*J&M Sausage*

This really concerns me as I have used them for years and never had a problem. I have a deer right now that I need to take up there. Haven't found anyone that can beat their sausage.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> You boys are getting spoiled up there in Houston. I don't know of a processor down here, Prasek's included that will take an unskinned deer or hog. In fact, it's going to cost you around $40.00 if they have to quarter it for you.
> 
> TH


I have taken several deer to Praseks, and they at least have it clearly posted that they will not take an animal that is not skinned. I've always had my deer quartered when I've brought them in. I do believe I was charged a fee for de-boneing. They're certainly not the cheapest when it comes to cost, but they sure are good when it comes to sausage and jerky.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

c&c on 45 will take it i am sure. i got my antelope made into some sausage and a few steaks (mostly sausage) an all together it was like $80. it was not quartered but it was skined. they are right off 45 and rayford sawdust.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

ROBOWADER said:


> Does that sound right?


Yes, I pay 50 for processing.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Mr Mudbug said:


> How hard could it be? Hmmmm......


Not too hard, after you buy all of the expensive equipment to make your job easy 

Seriously, I worked in a meat market in Corpus while in school, we made 1200-1500lbs of sausage in two days, every week. It sucked at the time but now I am glad I got to experience that.


----------



## Van (May 21, 2004)

rangerjohn said:


> c&c on 45 will take it i am sure. i got my antelope made into some sausage and a few steaks (mostly sausage) an all together it was like $80. it was not quartered but it was skined. they are right off 45 and rayford sawdust.


If you ever get the chance to compare the C&C on I-45 to the one in Elkhart you will drive up to Elkhart. They used to be associated but it's my understanding that's no more.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

I have been asked not to bring a deer or hog in with the skin but that was over the phone before i got there and it was no problem i understand you getting upset about that but i pass people on the road with flats every day its a one man job


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Van said:


> My mistake, I thought they were located south of Hooks.


the one next to Hooks (or just on the south edge of it) was called JH or J&M - I don't remember which.

whatever their name is, they screwed up a big order for my neighbor a few years ago, so I will never go there.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Yep...*



Fishdaze said:


> I have taken several deer to Praseks, and they at least have it clearly posted that they will not take an animal that is not skinned. I've always had my deer quartered when I've brought them in. I do believe I was charged a fee for de-boneing. They're certainly not the cheapest when it comes to cost, but they sure are good when it comes to sausage and jerky.


They do charge for de-boning. That's why we always bone out our pork and deer before I take it to them.

TH


----------



## Van (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> the one next to Hooks (or just on the south edge of it) was called JH or J&M - I don't remember which.


Thanks for the clarification. :cheers:


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

i used Hildebrandts last Season, I had too many complaints about the havy smoky favor of thier sausage. And they were right it was way too smoky, over done, I don't mind smoky foods, but this was not goos suasage. I went to B&D off of Shepherd, they were more expensive, but the sausage was better.


----------



## YAKUM!!! (May 23, 2006)

Man that does sound like a bad experience. I have used them twice this season and hadn't had any complaints. If I would have seen you in the parking lot I would've changed your tire and skinned your deer. I have two girls my self and know what its like to be stuck in a situation like that when it's just you and your daughter.



BALZTOWAL said:


> Everyone Gets Busy But That Is No Way To Do Business, At Least In Texas.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Man, I've never heard of taking an unskinned deer to a processor. Never seen someone take one to a processor with the skin on, either. Learn something new everyday I reckon.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

*J&M*

I talked to Capt. Mike about this incident and here's his side of the story and I believe him...He was off that day and his employees were running the shop....Granted, it was not handled in a diplomatic fashion, but if you read the post carefully, the gentleman was already having a bad day and he decided to take his frustrations out on J&M....Capt. Mike has been doing my processing for 6 years and I highly recommend his services...One thing about his place, you are definately going to get the deer you brought in back and he goes out of his way to please his customers...This is what frusrates me about public forums...People hear one side of a story and immediately start bashing someone without hearing the whole story...Capt. Mike is an honorable person and I don't like to see 16 years of great customer service tarnished by one negative post and I will continue to use his services.......Capt. Wayne


----------



## raghead (Jun 27, 2005)

Just picked up my order from J&M last Thursday - Great service, and more importantly great sausage and jerky!! Personally, I have never dropped an animal off to be processed w/o it being skinned, quartered, rinsed off and iced down..


----------



## kerlunker (Jun 28, 2006)

KILT610 said:


> I talked to Capt. Mike about this incident and here's his side of the story and I believe him...He was off that day and his employees were running the shop....Granted, it was not handled in a diplomatic fashion, but if you read the post carefully, the gentleman was already having a bad day and he decided to take his frustrations out on J&M....Capt. Mike has been doing my processing for 6 years and I highly recommend his services...One thing about his place, you are definately going to get the deer you brought in back and he goes out of his way to please his customers...This is what frusrates me about public forums...People hear one side of a story and immediately start bashing someone without hearing the whole story...Capt. Mike is an honorable person and I don't like to see 16 years of great customer service tarnished by one negative post and I will continue to use his services.......Capt. Wayne


I do not want to get into he said/she said. I was actually having an alright day, heck any day is good when you are dropping meat off at the processor. I believe the great thing about these public forums is that you get to share your experiences, positive or negative, with alot more people that are outside of your circle of friends. My beef about J&M isn't the fact they just walked back in after telling me to go somewhrere else while my kid was crying and my tire was flattneing out due to their messy littered parking area. I think loyalty is a good thing and its a 2 way street. J&M has been notihng but short with me when I have had questions on the meat selection, taxidermy recomendations, etc. When he called about my last deer to be picked up I was out of town for the weekend and explained to him that it would be 24 hrs before I could pick up my deer. Instead of telling me, ok that is fine, he goes into this diatribe about how important it is that I get my deer asap. It was as if he was talking to me like I was a kid. In fact , the only time he said more than 2 words to me was when he was talking down to me about getting my meat. So, as you can see KILT (by the way, I like your morning program, I listen to it often) it is not only this incident that has turned me away from J&M permanently, it is more than that.

Treat people, especially people you do business with, with respect. It is amazing what you can get in return.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

KILT610 said:


> One thing about his place, you are definately going to get the deer you brought in back


That is more important to me than someone being nice to me.


----------



## Landcruiser (Nov 2, 2006)

jtburf said:


> He drove right past Hildebrants to go to a place known for not giving you back your deer!
> 
> John


I don't know who to belive now. I say buy a meat grinder and cut out the processor. That's the only way to know you get what you kill.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Landcruiser said:


> I don't know who to belive now. I say buy a meat grinder and cut out the processor. That's the only way to know you get what you kill.


It's been a well known fact for many years with them...

50#'s in and 50#'s plus extras out but not your original 50#'s

Oh yes I was using them 15 plus years ago but no more,

John


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

jtburf (John), would you mind sharing your experience with me b/c I'm seriously considering going to J&M b/c the sausage sample of theirs I had was excellent and I've had 2 people tell me they keep your deer separate from others.

I'm not doubting you, I just want to know the truth.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

No Idea about J&M, But I stopped useing Mid about 10-12 years ago after talking to a couple guys that worked for them and they reassured me of what I suspected.. you drop off meat and you get meat ... it all goes in a pile...Not to mentioned I watched one day three boxes of deer ground up in a huge tub and each time the worker picked up a new box it had a different ticket, but parts that equaled more than one deer..

do the math:

5000 Plus deer processed in 3 months, Mostly nonenglish speaking work force, who are only employed for the process season, they live on the grounds, and work 7 days a week.

If you chose the give them 250 a deer that's your choice but I'll never go back there...


JOhn


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

jtburf...that is why I won't go to Midway...I thought you were referring to J&M and I'm glad you weren't. 

I believe Hildenbrandt's mixes your deer with other peoples when making sausage...I'm not about to go down that road. 

Silver Seal says they don't mix and I believe them.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I haven't read this whole thread, but, what I have read is exactly why I started processing (for the most part) my own deer. I do all my own boning, grinding, breakfast sausage and packaging now. 

It ain't that big a deal and I'm getting a better product.

If I want smoked sausage I'll take the meat already boned to Praseks's or Bellville Meat Market. I haven't found anybody any better. 

If I want jerky, I got a guy in Shiner that is jam-up!!

Other than that, I'm independent now.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> I haven't read this whole thread, but, what I have read is exactly why I started processing (for the most part) my own deer. I do all my own boning, grinding, breakfast sausage and packaging now.
> 
> It ain't that big a deal and I'm getting a better product.
> 
> ...


That is the only way to know for sure! I'm doing more and more on my own (with the help of Wildman and his family as they do everything themselves)...sometimes it is hard to find the time to do it all though.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> I haven't read this whole thread, but, what I have read is exactly why I started processing (for the most part) my own deer. I do all my own boning, grinding, breakfast sausage and packaging now.
> 
> It ain't that big a deal and I'm getting a better product.
> 
> ...


That is the way I do it also... the only meat I take to a 3rd party gets boned out and goes to Bellville Meat Market for smoked and italian sausage. Every other year or so I take 30#'s to Vincek's for summer sausage. I have heard so many bad stories about Midway that I would not even consider taking them any meat.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

From Midway's website: 
http://www.midwaydeerprocessing.com/dprices.asp



> The condition of your meat when delivered to us determines the total yield after being processed. We take every precaution to ensure that each order is kept separate. The meat that you pick up will be *your* meat. ...


so some of you are saying that the claim on their website is false?


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Cutter said:


> From Midway's website:
> http://www.midwaydeerprocessing.com/dprices.asp
> 
> so some of you are saying that the claim on their website is false?


That claim had to come from somewhere .... Like I said it's been 10 plus years for me but once is enough for me.

Like the disclaimer on a coffee cup " contents may be HOT use caution"....

John


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> I haven't read this whole thread, but, what I have read is exactly why I started processing (for the most part) my own deer. I do all my own boning, grinding, breakfast sausage and packaging now.
> 
> It ain't that big a deal and I'm getting a better product.
> 
> ...


I need to get a good grinder, and then learn how to make sausage. I processed almost everything myself as well. Cut and packaged all of my roasts, stew meat, straps, and steaks, and even tenderized all of my steaks. I took in 5 gallon bags of deboned scrap meat for grinding, chili meat, and sausage.

It really takes a lot less time than people think. To do all of the above for two deer, it took me about 6 hours, and that's being really careful. And, I saved a minimum of $120.

I only knicked one finger, too.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

capn said:


> I need to get a good grinder, and then learn how to make sausage.


Don't forget the sausage stuffer. And you'll need a smoke box. Other than that the sausage making is the easiest part.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Haven't decided if I want to stuff sausage links yet, but probably should. I do want to make the pan sausage for sure though.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Cutter said:


> From Midway's website:
> http://www.midwaydeerprocessing.com/dprices.asp
> 
> so some of you are saying that the claim on their website is false?


Maybe they've changed? I hope they have. We took a deer there several years ago and when we went to pick it up it didn't seem like there was enough. We commented on it not seeming like enough, so they went back in and brought out more meat...just pulled it from a pile as best we could tell.


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*B & B or B & D?*



deke said:


> i used Hildebrandts last Season, I had too many complaints about the havy smoky favor of thier sausage. And they were right it was way too smoky, over done, I don't mind smoky foods, but this was not goos suasage. I went to B&D off of Shepherd, they were more expensive, but the sausage was better.


It's the one with the big cow on a pole out front. They've generally done a good job for me and their sausage is above average.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

capn said:


> ..........I do want to make the pan sausage for sure though.


Call me when your ready. I pretty much nailed it this year.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm pretty well set for a while, just picked up mine yesterday. Two grocery sacks full of link sausage, and a half a sack full of pan sausage. Too much really, should have gotten more chili meat, they didn't make as much as I thought they would.

When I start running low, I'll shoot a hog and split it with ya. Will probably shoot a hog this week or next for some chops.


----------



## t-dub (Jun 14, 2006)

*Midway*

Had the same experience as Woodrow last year at Midway. Took a couple of does to be processed and when I picked them up I commented on the small amount of hamburger. The guy goes over to a big box full of hamburger, grabs 5 or 6 tubes of hamburger and asks me if that looks about right. Good tamales and slim jims though, whoever's deer I was eating.

I'm trying AJ's in Dickinson for the first time this year. The green onion sausage sounded interesting.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

*I agree.............*



jtburf said:


> No Idea about J&M, But I stopped useing Mid about 10-12 years ago after talking to a couple guys that worked for them and they reassured me of what I suspected.. you drop off meat and you get meat ... it all goes in a pile...Not to mentioned I watched one day three boxes of deer ground up in a huge tub and each time the worker picked up a new box it had a different ticket, but parts that equaled more than one deer..
> 
> do the math:
> 
> ...


I would also have to agree with Midway and not getting YOUR deer back. While growing up in Katy, I heard it first hand as well from people that worked there in the 70's, 80's, and 90's.


----------



## BigSandOne (Oct 27, 2004)

Wow, what a thread.

After reading every post in the thread, I remember why I haven't taken an animal to a processor in 20 years!

And what's with processors not skinning animals? I thought that was part of the PROCESSING? Are these full time processors or just guys who open up for the hunting season?

What is the average price now these days to "process" an animal?


----------



## mitchell6873 (Nov 29, 2005)

*I tried 'em*

After reading this thread, I decided to give J&M a try. I arrived a few minutes before closing but they were very friendly and helpful. The owner seemed very nice and told me it would be ready in 8 to 10 days. I'm having sausage made and I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## DIRECT INJECTION (Jun 5, 2006)

J&B in crosby tx will skin your deer and all of the above everything there is good they are a little high but like I have always said you get what you pay for. good hunting an happy new year


----------



## GOTTAILCORNBREAD (Jul 10, 2006)

Let up put this to an end! If you want to make sure you have the correct deer then do it yourself. If you want to take a chance on a deer processor then I would recommend Silver Seal if you want to watch your deer through the process ASK! they will let you hold its leg.


----------



## ReelnReds (May 16, 2006)

Just picked up my meat from J&M sausage Saturday 210# sausage 20# steak 10# stew, the staff was great, *Very helpful* as was the owner who discounted the prossessing fee for us "THANKS". The sausage is delicous and is smoked perfectly. We pulled in the drive twice which is concrete by the way without getting a flat, as if that has anything to do with anything. J&M will be getting my business from now on.


----------



## retired358 (Mar 5, 2006)

Strange claim by Midway. I took a deer to them a couple of years ago and when I picked it up, was short meat (vs. weight tha I brought it in). They said yes, short and one of the guys went in and got some more packages. I then asked it they kept each person's deer separate and was told that, with as many deer as they process, there was no way to keep them separate.

Guess the best policy is to ask first.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

I always thought processing your own game was part of the whole hunting experience. I had some buck sticks made only because I couldnt make them myself. But I took in the boned out meat. 

But to each his own.


----------

